# Wicking on FBEB Slabs



## justallan (Aug 28, 2015)

On another site that I frequent the subject came up about the possibility of anchor seal wicking on slabs and causing problems. I'm wondering if it does, how much and what's the best method, if any, to remove anchorseal. I'm guessing the easiest way would be planning, but am interested in hearing if you can do it other ways.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2015)

justallan said:


> On another site that I frequent.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 28, 2015)

when I need to remove anchorseal and can't cut it out, I boil a pot of water, dunk the piece in it for a minute or so
skim the crap off the top of water with a paper towel, remove the piece and let it dry, 
you now have a piece that's completely clean and devoid of any anchorseal

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 28, 2015)

justallan said:


> On another site that I frequent the subject came up about the possibility of anchor seal wicking on slabs and causing problems. I'm wondering if it does, how much and what's the best method, if any, to remove anchorseal. I'm guessing the easiest way would be planning, but am interested in hearing if you can do it other ways.
> Thanks in advance.


Another site. You dirty dog you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 28, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>





Tclem said:


> Another site. You dirty dog you


I've been unfaithful, I feel so dirty. It didn't seem wrong 'til I was found out.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## justallan (Aug 28, 2015)

@Jerry B, thanks. I figured there were ways, I just didn't have a clue as to what.
After reading your method, now I'm wondering if some folks don't steam it off also? HMMMM!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

Allan I have never had a problem with it wicking and I live in a hot region even hotter than yours so I would think you won't have a problem. But obviously it can happen or the thread you mention wouldn't exist.

I presume it's the Forestry Forum - those guys have a ton of knowledge over there so be sure to share anything you think we can use also. It's not against the rules to mention other sites you frequent, it's just against the rules to bash other sites even if they do so to us. I cut my saw milling teeth on the FF and have a lot of gratitude to the members and Jeff for helping me get started.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 28, 2015)

justallan said:


> now I'm wondering if some folks don't steam it off also


I really doubt the steam would penetrate into the wood and completely remove the sealer, but I do know that submersing it in boiling water does ;-)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 28, 2015)

I guess your probably correct on that, Jerry. Sometimes my mouth outruns my brain, OKAY a lot of times.
Kevin, you are correct about being FF, lots of great info and experience there, and it's run like this place. That's a good thing!
The subject came up and no one had commented much, so I asked here.
Thanks all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2015)

justallan said:


> I've been unfaithful, I feel so dirty. It didn't seem wrong 'til I was found out.



I didn't know Ashley Madison had a woodworking section...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 28, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I didn't know Ashley Madison had a woodworking section...


Doesn't that site revolve around wood?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 28, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I didn't know Ashley Madison had a woodworking section...


I had to google that. My question is, how did you know about it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 28, 2015)

justallan said:


> I had to google that. My question is, how did you know about it?


How can you not know about it? It has been all over the news for the past few weeks


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

justallan said:


> I had to google that. My question is, how did you know about it?



Don't feel like the lone ranger Allan. We have a TV but it is netflix only and all that other stuff but NF is all we watch anymore. I had no idea either util I was on the phone with a certain member a few days ago that mentioned it. He informed me all about it. He can out himself if he wants lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> How can you not know about it? It has been all over the news for the past few weeks


I found out from my wife... She found some website where you could search by zip code. Once she made sure my name wasn't listed, she found a few locals that we know who were... Not good.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't watch much tv and rarely news.
Near as I gather it's a site to go cheat around, I'll pass. They revoked my frequent flyer miles at the clinic anyhow.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2015)

I haven't seen or hear of any issues with AC bleeding or wicking. A jointer works great for removing it from flat surfaces. A problem I have with anchor seal is if you have sealed something, and later want to leave a natural edge or surface, it is a real pain to remove from that area. Another problem I have is that where I work, we have epoxy coated floors, the sawdust from AS treated portion of the wood is slick as snot, I've danced around like a hog on ice a few times in front of the lathe...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Don't feel like the lone ranger Allan. We have a TV but it is netflix only and all that other stuff but NF is all we watch anymore. I had no idea either util I was on the phone with a certain member a few days ago that mentioned it. He informed me all about it. He can out himself if he wants lol.



I didn't know about it either. My wife told me about it. She seemed to know quite a bit. HHHMMMMM...........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

